# Clone Swapping?



## DeMoNeye (Jun 1, 2016)

Is there a specific forum or sub forum for clone swapping / gifting etc.

It's seems such a great community it would be great if we had a lending library of old classic strains!


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

We don't allow any sales trades give aways etc from our users it's not safe 
And it can be illegal 

In short it can have our forum shut down and is a bannable offence if we have to tell users more than once 

Hope that helps


----------



## DeMoNeye (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply...

That's a shame - I envisaged a huge library of rare and sought after medicals etc...


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 2, 2016)

I prefer seeds


----------



## pookat (Jun 8, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> I envisaged a huge library of rare and sought after medicals etc...


Could be worth setting one up, see the Breeders and Medical research companys about it, global clone bank's good idea.


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 10, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> I prefer seeds


Yeah Im on the fence right now was hard on clone side, but missing the beasts seeds produce. Thinking about a seed grow next.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 12, 2016)

Seeds pose less of a risk for contamination. Its common for inexperienced growers to pass on unhealthy clones


----------

